# my first full size rock crusher: 1954 schwinn



## 70mustangmatt (May 10, 2012)

i pulled this thing out of my dads pile when i was about ten and its been sitting around rusting till a few weeks ago when i decided to do it up the cardboard on the rear fender is early prefab for a tailfin that i want to put on it i also want to put a tank in it and then a radio in the tank and a teardrop taillight inside the fin.


----------

